

2014 Will Not Be the Year of Flat File Websites - mjnaus
http://www.ostraining.com/blog/general/2014-static-websites/

======
mjnaus
Doesn't sound like the author has convincing story, as most of the examples he
discusses are not actually producing static (flat) files.

Also, I could be wrong, but hasn't Jekyll become rather popular in the recent
months?

The author also names Ghost as an example which is doing things correctly (in
his opinion). Did I miss something or is Ghost not powered by a database and
creates dynamic output like all other regular CMS out there?

